# opinions on cordless nailers



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

paslode, hitachi and bostich all make nailers that run off gas. the paslode is the original, they invented it and just about perfected it. the hitachi's are hit or miss. the bostich guns use the same fuel cells as the paslode's from what i understand though they are still very new on the market so there hasnt been much feedback

for battery operated models, the dewalt and senco were the first two brands on the market.. ive used both the senco was nice. the dewalts jammed up atleast twice an hour, ive used roughly 6 of them.. this is pretty much the case with most of dewalts lineup of nailers.. ive used about a dozen of their nailers and only one didnt jamb within the first 30 minutes of use. rigid makes a cordless but its a piece of junk, check around for the reviews and you will see that they are underpowered and jamb like crazy... most of rigid's cordless gear is hit or miss no matter what tool it is, the only thing really going for it is the warrenty, go into a home depot that has some one that actually knows power tools working there and they will sell you on something other than rigid. Bosch recently released a cordless 18 gauge nailer but it hasnt gone into major distrobution from what ive seen, i have the air model and it doesnt live up to the hype. unfortunatley bosch has some work to do on their nailers to get them to be at the top of the hill like many of their other tools are.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I cannot speak as to the use of multiple brand, cordless nailers, as the industry generally sticks to "what works", and not to trying and experimenting with various tools. 

As with EVERY tool; Care and maintenance is the big factor in keeping any tool functioning properly.

With that in mind, we have run Paslodes for cordless nailers, since at least 2000. We have not had any major issues, and try our best to keep up with the cleaning & maintenance of them.

On a Side Note: Its still amazing, that whenever my workers find out about a new Paslode purchase, "their" particular nail gun (assigned to them) suddenty does not work correctly and they need to use the "new" one to do the job they are being sent to....


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

lol, gotta love how the guys on the crew all want to use the new tool

do what we do.. only the boss and the foreman get to use the new tools, you either use the old beat up stuff or use your own and deal with it.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i never want to use the new tool, i dont want to be the first person to get some chaulking on it or dirty or whatever. maybe i'll go with the paslode, i know they are good, i just dont like the fuel cell thing cause they cost so much but i wont end up buying a new gun 2years from now.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

woodworkbykirk said:


> lol, gotta love how the guys on the crew all want to use the new tool
> 
> do what we do.. only the boss and the foreman get to use the new tools, you either use the old beat up stuff or use your own and deal with it.


Its always one particular foreman. 
The "gun that isn't working right" (low and behold, works fine for me) - and always ends up going into the back of my truck.


----------



## Rimshot65 (May 3, 2012)

Hey there AtlanticWBConst.... can you answer the question here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/knotty-pine-vaulted-ceiling-35586/index2/#post913942

Many thanks!


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

at my new job there was 2 guys with the ridgid 18 gauge cordless nailer one has had it for 3.5 years and the other for 3 years and they have both said they have worked fawlessly and the reviews online are a bunch of b.s so i ordered myself one and will be picking it up at the post office tomorrow!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

honestly they must have lucked out. i know a few guys that have had them who had issues along with fine homebuilding reviewed it and they had issues with them.

if your going to be using it regularly i strongly suggest paslode


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i knnnoww i knnnow! paslode is the most reliable nailer but i HATE the fuel cells! they suck, stink, and are expensive! im taking the gamble on the ridgid gun, if it doesn't work out i'll have an extra battery charger and boat anchor. the nailer might only take a certain brand of pins and to clean it often and im sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Rimshot65 said:


> Hey there AtlanticWBConst.... can you answer the question here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/knotty-pine-vaulted-ceiling-35586/index2/#post913942
> 
> Many thanks!


 

YOU NEED TO START YOUR OWN THREAD!!!fftopic:


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i just picked up the nailer and i started to shoot stuff around the house haha! the gun works good the only thing is its slow! you hold the trigger and it powers up then shoots


----------

